# Ridesharing is now regulated in Arizona.



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

It's a done deal.

http://www.yumanewsnow.com/index.ph...re-to-secure-future-of-ridesharing-in-arizona

Now if they would only pay a livable wage I would start to drive again


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

well that's a step in the right direction! as for pay, as long as guarantee is being paid, its just fine , problem is that wont stay, and I wont drive for less then 1.25 a mile!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Regulated yes. Permitted, not that i know of. This was not a total gimme to Uber. They have to make a few adjustments. Might be a little time. Fine details of the law like the the new "trade dress" logos aren't on the cars yet. A.r.s. 41-2139


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> Regulated yes. Permitted, not that i know of. This was not a total gimme to Uber. They have to make a few adjustments. Might be a little time. Fine details of the law like the the new "trade dress" logos aren't on the cars yet. A.r.s. 41-2139


There is a framework and timeline for every step.
Anyway, they have closed the deal and are working hand in hand.
Uber will build a headquarter in downtown Phoenix.
That suppose to bring more jobs to the valley.
I'm pretty sure that was part of the "backroom dealings".


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

The link doesn't offer much info. How about a link that has some details?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Huberis said:


> The link doesn't offer much info. How about a link that has some details?


Yeah , very little in the news about this.

Here is the bill itself (good luck with that one)
https://legiscan.com/AZ/text/HB2135/2015

More info with older news links here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/arizona-tnc-bill-hb-2135.13945/

Other then that I have none.


----------



## Hawkeye97 (Apr 9, 2015)

Do we know yet when the law takes effect, and will Uber take any steps to inform us what we need to do?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Yeah , very little in the news about this.
> 
> Here is the bill itself (good luck with that one)
> https://legiscan.com/AZ/text/HB2135/2015
> ...


Looks like the insurance stuff doesn't take effect until 2016, I guess to give time for the insurance industry to create the hybrid policies and figure out how much to charge.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

*1st, I would like to thank ElectroFuzz, Chi1cabby and others* who have followed thru on keeping us updated on the progress and final passage of this legislation. It is a very important, 1st step to help legalize this type of commerce in our state. You two have been very helpful in keeping us up to date on what's going on, again, Thank you!

I dove in and gave it the good old college try, to wade thru the legislation and understand exactly how this new application of law, would effect the driver, the independent contracted driver specifically. I'll be honest and say that afterwards, I used "control find" and typed in certain key words like driver, fee (s), tax, taxes, responsible for, duty, duties of, permit, business license and anything else that I could think of to help me understand exactly what the simple independent contractor vehicle owner/driver is going to be responsible for, to the state. Also when and under what conditions can we, the existing drivers, have to do, to be able to go forward legally. Someone much smarter than me may have to interpret those specifics for us, you know, laymen.

This legislation seems to only address the questions of insurance coverages how much and where it applies. Insurance it seems, is well covered, but until I personally see exactly how much more the additional coverage will cost, plus the fees and permits for weights and measurements is spelled out somewhere, it seems this legislation is incomplete. Where's the specifics about the additional costs? How much is it going to cost me if I get straight up commercial insurance coverage as a weights and measurements approved for hire TNC driver? I don't make enough now, working for Lyft and the occasional UberX surge ride to continue much longer. Yeah I know " Cry me a river, *****!" I really can't figure out how I or anyone else can continue as a basic Lyft or UberX, and can go forward. If you subtract out the additional cost, any (additional cost), it would only confirm that you/I am an even bigger moron for continuing! It is no longer viable, in Arizona *without a substantial increase*, across the board, for each ride to make a net profit and save to replace the vehicle at some point. Am I missing something? A few random questions from a moronic Rubela.

Plus, is there a taxing or fee structure for "each stakeholder" in this legislation? What percentage of profit does the TNCs have to pay back to the state of Arizona? Will that be a known amount vs what the independent contract owner/driver will have to pay. Will Uber get a huge tax break for that alleged Global Command Center? Will this actually mean that you can talk to a human being at Uber on the phone? Is there actually going to be anybody there? Am I here all alone in the endless void of the TNC universe? Hello? Is anyone out there?.........................................................Mommy?

Reprint from elsewhere. What you expected original thought each time?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I tryed reading the Arizona law word for word. _We as drivers need to discuss the details of this law and understand it for ourselves!_ TNCs have prooven again and again that the drivers are on thier own! Yes, TNCs are now regulated, but it does not mean they have complied yet!

The difference between being an owner-op for Discount Cab vs Uber is if my vehicle is not compliant with regulations, Discount will suspend you. Uber will do nothing and keep feeding you fares. Then if you get in trouble Uber will say you are on your own, youre an IC its not their problem if your car wasnt compliant.

From my other in the HB2135 thead 


> 41-2139
> To drive for a TNC, the TNC must be permitted by weights and measures!!! No full compliance for Uber, no permit and no body drives for them.
> All Vehicles must display official "trade dress" (logo) of TNC! That's right, we all are supposed to have magnets on our cars when picking up customers!


One of the things HB2135 did was establish that the drivers need basic insurance when logged in it is the TNCs responciblity to provide insureance

Here's a loop hole already For Uber: 
After March 1st 2016 HB2135 says either TNC or driver provides the 25/50/20 liability. If uber doesn't carry it any more, but doesn't enforce the drivers' having it, the driver who doesnt have it is the one who is driving with out it. 

Basic problem with Uber: 
Drivers pouring in to their offices signing contracts they dont read. Those contracts say Uber not responcible for IC's driving illegally. They throw iphones at everybody. And then the market is saturated with drivers who arent compliant and dont know the differnce between gross and net income. To be compliant, its nearly imposible because all of your competors (other Uber drivers) are not.


----------

